

Ask HN: Multi paywall services? - kokey

I suspect this is probably hard to pull off, but is anyone aware of any efforts to offer access to several paywalled newspapers with a single subscription?  Something roughly along the model that cable companies use, where you have one monthly subscription and that gives you access to a number of article reads across e.g. WSJ, FT, NYT and a couple of others.  Most people discover links to articles on multiple news sites through social networks (and things like Google News) but subscription packages with all these publications if you are only reading a certain amount of articles from each is beyond what most consumers would find reasonable.  I think covering this gap will actually be good for the publications.
======
bmajz
Interesting idea. Some feedback:

As a subscriber to a number of paid sources (including some that you
mentioned), I'm not sure I would use something like this. It would really
depend on how much of a discount and lock-in there is. I find that paying for
my top news sources is good enough, and I honestly don't even derive maximum
value from them despite being a news and reading buff. Skeptical that a buffet
style service would actually get me to read more content.

------
sarciszewski
This reminds me of the net neutrality doomsday images ($49 a month to access
OVER 300 websites, including Facebook!)

I suspect you're reaching for something like Universities' contracts with
closed-access academic journals. But with newspapers.

